# Wing Chun Video clips



## fist of fury (Sep 19, 2002)

How many more ways are they going to spell Wing Chun?

http://www.wingtjun.com/movies.asp


----------



## Richard S. (Sep 19, 2002)

thanks fist,  thoroughly enjoyed that..............respects.


----------



## tmanifold (Sep 19, 2002)

Well,
 At least he doesn't call himself a GM. He actually gives credit to teacher of his original org. 
What is the world coming to? Since when did he think he had the right to break tradition and _ not _ give himself the title of GM when he formed a splinter group.

Seriously, he seems like he is knoweldgeable and honest. There my be hope for WC/WT/VT/etc. yet.  He even backs up his claims
   

http://www.wingtjun.com/receipts.asp

Tony


----------

